# IRPF Information



## mcspluff (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello,

Could anyone tell me where to find definitive information about the new rates of IRPF for self-employed English teachers i.e. if there is a rate below the new 21% and above the old 15%.

Many thanks,

McSpluff.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mcspluff said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone tell me where to find definitive information about the new rates of IRPF for self-employed English teachers i.e. if there is a rate below the new 21% and above the old 15%.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I have no idea I'm afraid - do you use a gestor? That's the sort of thing I'd ask mine :confused2:


----------



## mcspluff (Oct 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I have no idea I'm afraid - do you use a gestor? That's the sort of thing I'd ask mine :confused2:


No, I'm afraid not.


----------

